#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   kein orgasmus >

## noresult

hallo
ich kann kein orgasmus (auch kein sperma) bekommen beim onananieren. auch nach längerem onanieren. steif wird das glied schon, manchmal hab ich auch 'feuchte' träume, nur beim onanieren passiert nichts. hat jemand auch solche erfahrungen?

----------


## noresult

weiss niemand drüber bescheid?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wie lange dauert der "Zustand" den schon an?
Wie alt bist du?

----------


## noresult

seit circa 2 wochen. bin 26

----------


## StarBuG

Ich habe von diesem Zustand nur in Verbindung mit Drogen gehört. 
Wie sieht es denn aus beim Geschlechtsverkehr?
Hast du da das gleiche Problem?

----------


## noresult

bin momentan single. und drogen nehme ich keine =)

----------

